# Arrows vs bullets which is better?



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

I have plenty of both arrows an bullets but which is better to have at the end of the world you decide? 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Ask the American Indians. They faced that and chose guns.

The answer is obvious to anyone who has hunted with both. Even a muzzleloading gun is a more efficient game getter and weapon that a bow and arrows.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Really? Mettc dependent I suppose.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Each has it's advantages, and disadvantages. Even if you have black powder weapons eventually you will run out of powder, but with practice you can learn to make arrows. Modern firearms are the same, without bullets they are useless, and need a maintenance. Unless you have a super fancy compound bow, then you can also learn how to make a bow, or even a crossbow.

Firearms are noisy. They give your position away. Bows are silent.

I want to have both. Flexibility is important.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I choose.... both. 

I'm a shooter, but I'm seeing more and more value in a bow or crossbow. My oldest son is going back to his primitive longbow. 

A rifle can reach out. Well, they say the English longbowmen at Crecy and Agincourt could hit a man at 200 yards, every five seconds until they ran out of arrows, but that's beyond most of us. 

Thinking about supporting a system for years, with little or no outside resources, one tends toward the more primitive side of the equation. I gather some of the old mountain men kept flintlocks long after percussion guns were available. They figured they could knap a piece of flint, make black powder if necessary, and cast balls of any lead they could find. 

I foresee applications where I don't want noise. Arrows and crossbow quarrels have an appeal.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'd rather have guns. For home defense I'd much rather have a shotgun.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> Each has it's advantages, and disadvantages. Even if you have black powder weapons eventually you will run out of powder, but with practice you can learn to make arrows. Modern firearms are the same, without bullets they are useless, and need a maintenance. Unless you have a super fancy compound bow, then you can also learn how to make a bow, or even a crossbow.
> 
> Firearms are noisy. They give your position away. Bows are silent.
> 
> I want to have both. Flexibility is important.


I haven't tried it yet, but I have a book about making blackpowder from anything, including a dead cat... or so says the book anyway. And for my muzzleloader I have the moulds for making my own rounds and miniballs from melting lead, which I've already got lead ingots than I'm going to use for quite some time. Unless I start swaging for .223 or .40

For my bow, arrows would become a problem, well, arrows and the broadheads. I'm not worried about the bow maintenance so much because I buy pre-stretched strings and cables.

man now I want to go shoot my bows!


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but I have a book about making blackpowder from anything, including a dead cat... or so says the book anyway. And for my muzzleloader I have the moulds for making my own rounds and miniballs from melting lead, which I've already got lead ingots than I'm going to use for quite some time. Unless I start swaging for .223 or .40
> 
> For my bow, arrows would become a problem, well, arrows and the broadheads. I'm not worried about the bow maintenance so much because I buy pre-stretched strings and cables.
> 
> man now I want to go shoot my bows!


Yeah, I know how to make blackpowder out of the chemicals, but unless you are in the right area to get what you can't make, i.e. charcoal; then you are out of luck. As far as using a dead cat to make black powder I would like to read that. What's the title or ISBN of the book?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

It's this one

http://www.amazon.com/Do---Yourself...405980092&sr=1-1&keywords=making+black+powder

Book Description
Publication Date: July 1, 1992
Learn how to make gunpowder from such items as dead cats, whiskey, your living room ceiling, manure and maple syrup with simple hand tools and techniques that have been used for centuries. This is a practical and safe approach to making the oldest propellant/explosive known. For information purposes only.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The OP's question was either/or. Bows/knives/spears, etc. get romanticized by preppers, survivalists, and movie producers but romanticism will get you dead. The harsh reality is that, except for a few isolated instances, bows are a poor substitute for even a muzzle loading firearm. The American Indians saw this and sought to acquire firearms. The American government did as well and sought to keep firearms from the Indians. After the Civil War, Southerners were prohibited from owning firearms. Governments that oppress their people don't confiscate bows and arrows but they do confiscate firearms.

Again, bows and arrows, even the modern compound bows, are a poor weapon compared to firearms. The same is true for hunting. It's much, much easier to get your game with a firearm than a bow.

Bullets not only travel farther and incapacitate faster than arrows, they also shoot flatter making it possible to hit your target through holes in the brush or gaps in the trees. Even a small twig will throw an arrow far off course. Wind has a huge effect on arrows but relatively little effect on a bullet (comparatively). 

The "lock time" (the time between when you pull the trigger or release the arrow and the bullet leaves the muzzle or the arrow the string) is considerably longer with a bow than a gun. The mechanics of shooting the projectile (or form) must be perfectly executed for an arrow to fly true while firearms have such a short lock time that you can get away with minor indiscretions.

The mechanics of shooting a bow call for a lot of movement (at close range too!). Movement will give your position away and by the time you draw and shoot your arrow you'll be leaking like a sieve from the bullet holes in your hide.

When it comes to body armor or fortifications, arrows can be stopped easier than bullets as well.

The only thing a bow has over a gun is relative silence. Guns are better in every other way. If you want a primitive weapon that works quietly my advice would be to skip the bow and get a crossbow. It's much easier to learn to shoot accurately and you can have the arrow ready and the bow drawn back while you sneak up on your dinner (or victim). A cross bow is slower to load but that's the only disadvantage of a crossbow over a bow. 

Incidentally, crossbows were also illegal in many countries because they were so much more deadly than a bow.

If you want to know which weapon scares dictators the most see what they make illegal for the public to own. It isn't bows and arrows.

Also, the technology for making guns and black powder is relatively low. Guns have been made since the 1600's. In a SHTF world there will be a lot of scrap metal for making guns and ammo. In the old days when lead was scarce, hunters used to shoot when their target was lined up on a tree then they could dig the round ball out of the tree if it passed through.

If you've never made a bow or arrows from scratch it would be wise to learn now. It's not as easy at it seems. It's not rocket science either but it is a skill that gets better with practice.

That being said the wise prepper will have guns and either bows and/or crossbows. Just don't bring a bow to a gunfight.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

If its either/or, ill take any of my guns over my bows. But, since im a prepper, I get to have both 

And this reminds me.. gotta start shooting my bow more...


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I would pick arrows over bullets. Considering you don't have a bow or a gun. If you had those as well I would pick the bullets..


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Hunting? Arrows.

Defense? Arrows if the attacking party has knives only. Otherwise guns.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Both of them..sometimes you need to be real quiet!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

There is a time and place for both bows and guns. It's completely dependent upon the set of circumstances. To lock yourself into only one or the other isn't smart. Each has it's merits and each has weaknesses. The key is knowing how to efficiently and effectively use each and when to deploy them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

I think you have to take your surroundings into consideration and what you are wanting to accomplish... Both have their advantages and disadvantages... I was a gun person only till a friend of mine showed me how effective I could be with a good bow, he was deadly accurate out to 60 yards... And as stated earlier, being a prepper means you should have both...
Good luck!!!


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

How about this shtf happens and you get a bow your choice wether it b compound long recurve with all the perks new strings oils pulleys the vice to work on it but you get 50 arrows half field tips half Broadheads or you get a gun also your choice rifle shotgun handgun muzzleloader with all the fixings sights mags replacement parts oils but you only get a box of 100 rounds for that gun! When you get attacked by others it's only in groups of 3to5 people! Which would you pick now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Deathdealer said:


> How about this shtf happens and you get a bow your choice wether it b compound long recurve with all the perks new strings oils pulleys the vice to work on it but you get 50 arrows half field tips half Broadheads or you get a gun also your choice rifle shotgun handgun muzzleloader with all the fixings sights mags replacement parts oils but you only get a box of 100 rounds for that gun! When you get attacked by others it's only in groups of 3to5 people! Which would you pick now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


The gun and ammo! That way I can live long enough to make a bow and some arrows while I find a better place to live.

One person shooting one bow against three to five people? Remember, a bow is a close range weapon. When you shoot the first arrow they'll know your position and they'll also be close to you. Your odds of survival are pretty low. This isn't the movies or some silly computer game we're talking about.

Don't live in fantasy land regarding primitive weapons. They suck in real life/death situations.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Deathdealer said:


> How about this shtf happens and you get a bow your choice wether it b compound long recurve with all the perks new strings oils pulleys the vice to work on it but you get 50 arrows half field tips half Broadheads or you get a gun also your choice rifle shotgun handgun muzzleloader with all the fixings sights mags replacement parts oils but you only get a box of 100 rounds for that gun! When you get attacked by others it's only in groups of 3to5 people! Which would you pick now?


I don't think anyone gets to dictate the terms and conditions of the SHTF.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Deathdealer said:


> How about this shtf happens and you get a bow your choice wether it b compound long recurve with all the perks new strings oils pulleys the vice to work on it but you get 50 arrows half field tips half Broadheads or you get a gun also your choice rifle shotgun handgun muzzleloader with all the fixings sights mags replacement parts oils but you only get a box of 100 rounds for that gun! When you get attacked by others it's only in groups of 3to5 people! Which would you pick now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


this is starting to sound more like an action sequence from hunger games. :scratch


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Deathdealer said:


> ...a bow your choice wether ... you get 50 arrows half field tips half Broadheads or you get a gun also your choice rifle shotgun handgun muzzleloader ...a box of 100 rounds for that gun! When you get attacked by others it's only in groups of 3to5 people! Which would you pick now?


I'd pick the firearm. Also I'd quickly find our how the other group of 3 to 5 people found me in the first place!

Which firearm? I'll need more information. What type of terrain and what would I expect opposing groups to have?

Your goal should be (when practical) is to be able to engage the opposing force BEFORE they get within range of their weapons.


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Aaaaaah, has nobody seen Rambo I??? Clearly the bow is better!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

NHPrepper2 said:


> Aaaaaah, has nobody seen Rambo I??? Clearly the bow is better!


any bow that can blow up people and helicopters definitely deserves a look! but I'm not sure how the flight characteristics of a 14,000 grain oversized field point would work out. :dunno:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

When I was in the eighth grade the spelling book we had had the list for things to make black powder, sulfur, saltpeter and charcoal. In those days those things were available at the local drugstore. I bought some and fiddled with the amount until I had a good but crude formula, the only thing I didn't know about was making the cake and breaking it up and screening. Those two things allow it to burn much faster than the crude loose powder I made. Now, two of the components of black powder are pretty easy to make, charcoal being the easiest. Saltpeter is made by running urine through straw and drying in pans, it was often made in areas around farms or by people that collected nightsoil in small towns before sewage systems we installed. Sulfur on the other hand, usually was found around areas that had volcanic action near by such as sulfurous vents and fumaroles where sulfur crystals could grow. I don't remember hearing about it but I suppose that in some way sulfur could be made from coal gasses. Anyway black powder is really easy to make and when used with a flintlock rifle I suppose it could be the ultimate survival weapon when all smokeless power, primers (even center fire primers and jacketed bullets are no longer available. I live in an area that has yew wood, that's the wood that was most often used in the British long bows. I've pull a bow made with yew and it's at least a 100 pound pull, pulled a cherry wood long bow that was also 100 pound, the owner was surprised that I could do that being as skinny as I am. I don't know if I could do that now since pulling a muscle in my right arm a few years back. I like crossbows and can set them but overall smokeless powdered shotguns, rifles, and handguns would be my choice, noise is the only factor. That's were bows and crossbows would be best were use in a stealth situation, picking off one at a time. In a mass confrontation, you'd be overcome pretty fast.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I think I'd choose the gun. Either I would be dead, in which case it wouldn't matter, or there would be other guns and ammo for me to pickup at my leisure.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I would pick arrows ... as long as they would fit my crossbow.  

Like Magus said, "sometimes you need to be real quiet" ...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

NHPrepper2 said:


> Aaaaaah, has nobody seen Rambo I??? Clearly the bow is better!


did he make a bow in Rambo? (before they started numbering them) 
He started with a knife, 
lost it, 
took it back, 
made improvised traps, 
killed a hog by lashing the knife to a stick for a spear, 
traps caught a deputy and he seized an AR, 
shot up a bunch of ammo, 
knifed some dogs to death, 
used knife as a torch, 
:quote:borrowed:quote: an M-60 and shot up the entire town with a belt of hollywood neverend ammoz, 
blew up a gun shop 

I don't remember a bow in that one.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dakine said:


> did he make a bow in Rambo? (before they started numbering them)


Bingo ...

Rambo uses a vintage compound bow in every film after First Blood when he can't use a gun or is too far away to use a knife.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh Great!

Now we are using Hollyweird as a source of reliable information....


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> Oh Great!
> 
> Now we are using Hollyweird as a source of reliable information....


One Second After seems to be the go to source of information concerning EMPs. Why does this surprise you?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

TheLazyL said:


> Oh Great!
> 
> Now we are using Hollyweird as a source of reliable information....


No ...

Just a little trivia for grins.


----------



## irishboy61 (Jul 7, 2014)

I would say it depends on the end of the world. If it is a total government takeover I would choose arrows. It is proven that an arrow can go through dragons skin while bullets are stopped. If it is some sort of nuclear war which leaves the world a wasteland go for both. Bullets might be more valuable than money and precious metals. Lastly, if it is a zombie apocalypse I would choose both. Arrows would be good for silent kills and bullets for escaping. Hope this helps you.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

It is not a fair comparison if you have reloading equipment and consumables
your the king.

If you were prepping and have enough 22 rimfire no problem 

Let us make a fair test if you have a compound bow your in no better shape 
the shafts need to be superior to recurve bows and you cannot just make them in the wild.
the broad heads do break from impact and bones so they are a consumable 
also fletching gets tore up so that is consumable so in a very short time 
you will be out of ammo.

A recurve or long bow is better still some very powerful ones you will have a 
hard time replacing for those 40 pound pull you could conceivably make 
arrows for with found materials.

In my estimation the recurve and long bow are the best for long term survival But even as in days gone by if your pinned down and multiple attackers 
you would be in a bad situation as every shot you take reduces your quiver
and how large is your quiver.

One thing I found is that home made arrows can shatter under the stress or 
strength of a modern bow and if they injure you your in trouble.

I can see where a sling shot or catapult or the Sling may be a better long term weapon at least I know the sling would be, over too powerful bows
that require carbon fiber shafts and other special parts.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathdealer said:


> I have plenty of both arrows an bullets but which is better to have at the end of the world you decide?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


End of the world..... I suppose both, as ammo will be harder to come by as we get further in. Arrows can be reused and made at home. I know that bullets can do, but you gotta have specific supplies.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

First off Irishboy...let's be real here. Some people come to this forum to get actual advice because they have legitimate questions. Dragons? Really? 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> First off Irishboy...let's be real here. Some people come to this forum to get actual advice because they have legitimate questions. Dragons? Really?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


Dragon Skin is a type of body armor. The multiple overlaid ceramic plates or scales give it the appearance it is named for. I guess they could have named it "Fish Skin" but that is just not cool enough.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I would join with those who say both. There are times when silent killing is a much better option. I would also add in a high quality slingshot with steel ammo. That is effective on small game and can save the .22 ammo. The most important part is practicing with every weapon in your arsenal. That is the one thing I need to do more of.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

With the plethora of 22 rimfire ammo and so many choices of 
arms makes the 22 the most valuable caliber in anyones arsenal.

from 22 CB's to CCI Stingers and ultra high velocity Aguila .
all have a different decibel level 22 shorts out of a single shot
16 to 18 inch rifle has so little sound it is nothing less than amazing.

for anyone on a budget a single exchangeable barrel rifle with 3 calibers 
I am a proponent 22LR .308 and 12 gauge.
Having hunted all my life I have used a 22 ore than any other caliber 
a shotgun more than a rifle ( in hunting).


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Deathdealer said:


> How about this shtf happens and you get a bow your choice wether it b compound long recurve with all the perks new strings oils pulleys the vice to work on it but you get 50 arrows half field tips half Broadheads or you get a gun also your choice rifle shotgun handgun muzzleloader with all the fixings sights mags replacement parts oils but you only get a box of 100 rounds for that gun! When you get attacked by others it's only in groups of 3to5 people! Which would you pick now?


If I could only have 100 rounds I would go with something big/long range like a .50bmg or a .338 Lapua with a good scope. I can make a bow, traps, spears, airguns, things that go boom but something that can reach out several hundred yards is a different story entirely.

There are many options for close in to intermediate ranges, heck at 20ft a knife is similarly deadly to a handgun, not to mention axes (that can also be thrown) and many other similar "primitive" weapons. @300+yards... not so much.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I have loved archery since I was a boy. Especially primitive/traditional archery and homemade gear. I've killed enough game with them to fill many pickup trucks. With traps,pots, nets and archery gear I will never go hungry. But in a shtf moment, never bring a bow to a gunfight. I'll take as many of each as I can make and afford.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> If I could only have 100 rounds I would go with something big/long range like a .50bmg or a .338 Lapua with a good scope. I can make a bow, traps, spears, airguns, things that go boom but something that can reach out several hundred yards is a different story entirely.
> 
> There are many options for close in to intermediate ranges, heck at 20ft a knife is similarly deadly to a handgun, not to mention axes (that can also be thrown) and many other similar "primitive" weapons. @300+yards... not so much.


I'm seriously considering getting into .50 DTC. http://www.serbu.com/50bmg/ca50.php

I've got 2 more nightforce scopes to buy and I could swap out a .338 LM for the .50 DTC and basically be a wash on that just leaving me light 2 sets of optics... if I buy a "new" DTC then I need 3. yay 6 grand


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I'm seriously considering getting into .50 DTC. http://www.serbu.com/50bmg/ca50.php
> 
> I've got 2 more nightforce scopes to buy and I could swap out a .338 LM for the .50 DTC and basically be a wash on that just leaving me light 2 sets of optics... if I buy a "new" DTC then I need 3. yay 6 grand


In the real world it is probably the least likely to be needed, a good hunting rifle will ofter "outshoot" most people anyways, especially in a good long range caliber.:dunno: The .50 and even the .338 are truly amazing in what they can do in their long range capacity, best chance of making every shot count imo, if you are actually capable of using them to a fraction of their potential.

But in this particular scenario of only 100rds that I don't have to pay for


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

cowboyhermit said:


> In the real world it is probably the least likely to be needed, a good hunting rifle will ofter "outshoot" most people anyways, especially in a good long range caliber.:dunno: The .50 and even the .338 are truly amazing in what they can do in their long range capacity, best chance of making every shot count imo, if you are actually capable of using them to a fraction of their potential.
> 
> But in this particular scenario of only 100rds that I don't have to pay for


Funny you should mention that I can hit a dime 5 out of five times at a hundred with most of my rifles.
And I do not consider myself near what I have seen at many matches 
they have to get out the micrometers and the hole is barley over the bullet diameter now thats shooting.

As you said most rifles will out shoot the rifleman some pay a lot for glass and not have a understanding of parallax or power distortion.
I sight mine dead on at 100 and know the drop with this I can easily
hit what I am shooting at. 
Most hunting is not over 200 and well inside of 100 yards.
If a 308 won't work I don't wade off into it unless I have friends.
and for all the work I do 165 grain BTSP is all I use, But it's not all I have


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

I'll take the gun and ammo due to personal limitations - the only thing I can hit with a bow and arrow is my foot.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

besign said:


> Why would you run out of ammo? .22lr will do so much of what needs done, and it's so lw and compact, and the game (and 90+ of people) will be gone in short order, so what would you be shooting, hmm? 1000 rds of .22lr and a few hundred rds of centerfire will be plenty.


That sounds good but here in S.W. Oregon I haven't seen a 500-525 brick of .22 LR for over two years, the only brick I've seen is a 300 round box of Remington Thunder that comes in a cleaning kit box which is not worth the price.


----------



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

Internet bro! If you really need .22lrs go online!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Surviving is a mess.*

OK so you are in a shtf situation with hundreds of others some are zombies others are friendly, the need for food is dire what to do, you go looking for potassium nitrate, charcoal and sulfur right, the problem is that with all the confusion and riots and crime and fires and in other words, chaos, I don`t really think you will have the time to gather all this ingredients to make the black powder needed for your musket, you can try stump remover or cold packs or urine for the saltpeter but urine is the most difficult way to source saltpeter, to do so, one process is to fill a drum with manure affixed with a drain, valve, and filter at the bottom. Urinate into it, and then top it off with water. After about 10 months, dry it out on trays, it takes time. You can make charcoal and get sulfur from garden stores, is used to acidify soil. Myself I rather go to my local gun shop and buy my powder and reloading supplies now before the shtf and keep rotating them as I shoot. The bow and arrow route is somewhat the same; you will need very good hard wood to make the bow and straight for the arrows not to be left behind the tips should be sharp and hard and the many other needed items, well survival is a mess, no one said it would be easy but given a choice I would definitely pick a good rifle with a suppressor, for those quiet moments in the woods.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

all the post are spot on.

I would prefer to use the chemicals for curing meat killing fungus and 
filtering water 

the one thing a bow is good for is shooting birds under an overpass with a flu flu arrow pigeons are in the family of doves and quite edible.
night time or dusk as birds nest in the evening.

as far as hunting unless I was very low on ammo I would not use 
bows and I would need and do a lot of practice with a catapult or slingshot.
until I felt confident in taking rabbits or squirrel at short range 
a miss is a missed meal meat spoils quick and if your traveling on your stomach as we all would you want to make every shot count.

Trapping is better than all of this it wastes no resources and can be 
easily done stick with the flat spring traps they last a long time 
and are easy to set box traps figure 4 traps snares are OK but more for 
the more knowledgeable folk.

leave your ammo for more pressing or important needs 
I am not against any alternative some people cannot own 
certain things or live in a country that is unfriendly to ownership.

We all need to work within our limits and sometimes out of our comfort zone I do see that a hundred rounds and a handgun would be less 
observable at distance and with a bow gives you a distinct advantage 
should you run into a problem or larger or dangerous game.
I carry when I go fishing it is not safe out there rabies bad people wounded animals looking for easy meals it is rare but it happens.


----------

